# Lost my grandmother



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

My mamaw passed this morning at 95yrs old. Hospice was called last week so we all knew it was coming. Even knowing that finding out the news today was very upsetting. My mom is a wreck right now, and I'm trying to console her over the phone. Sister and I are trying to make arangements. I've never asked anyone to pray for someone, but if some of you wish please say a prayer for my mom.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Prayers sent for you and the family Mike .


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Done Mike.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

You and your family have my prayers. May God ease your pain and replace your sadness with the warm and loving memories of your Mamaw and all the good times.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Condolences Mike.....


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Sure...prayers sent!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way for you and your family.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Praying for comfort, peace and strength during this time. Sorry for you loss!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent for Peace and Comfort


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Mike. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sending prayers your way Mike. I'm on the way to the hospital right now to see my grandmother. She had a stroke on Friday and today is her birthday. God bless you and yours.


----------

